# I Made Quilt Tops



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I made these two quilt tops last week and wanted to show them off. 

I have to make 3 double-layer fleece blankets for a craft fair soon, and the process is very similar to ordinary quilting, so I figured I'd just do them all one after another while I've got the big table cleared off.  So for now I'm just admiring the tops. 

Nothing fancy, but I was shooting for an old-fashioned scrappy look. Like something you might find on one of the Walton kids' beds.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love them! They will really look great once you get them sandwiched and quilted. To me, that's when the "magic" happens. Share more pic's when you've finished them, I love scrappy quilts!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I really like the very simple Irish Chain. Are you going hand quilt, machine quilt, or long arm quilt?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MY first comment "I love them". They are like what I have that was my grandma's made from scraps of dresses she made.

They will love them.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Great work!!!! They are just lovely. I also enjoy doing crafty things and when I get started I just can't stop.
bopeep :dance:


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

awesome!!


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 21, 2006)

Scrap quilts are my favorite and those are really nice!

Like Angie, my gramma made quilts from her old dresses and scraps that were leftover when she made us kids clothes. One of the biggest reasons I like scrap quilts so much is because of the memories those little pieces of fabric can evoke.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Very lovely!


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Beautiful I love them,, I love to scrap quilt, reminds me of being a kid and helping my mother sew, ole fashion scrap quilt on a our old tredle sewing machine... Like what you would also see on Little House on The Prarie beds..


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GREAT JOB !!! What size blocks did you use on the irish chain ?


----------

